
Adaptation, Design and Machine Translation - estranhosidade
https://estranhosidade.wordpress.com/2016/11/04/adaptation-design-and-machine-translation/
======
estranhosidade
A brief text talking about the role of design and user experience when
translating a webpage or application to another language.

I mean, for instance, when you translate an Arabic article on Wikipedia,
Google Translator or Bing don't alter the page layout, it doesn't invert the
page menus and bars and so on.

